# Fast and the Furious 4



## El Caco (Sep 5, 2008)

I would have thought this would be a bad idea but this looks really good and now I can't wait.



HD Version with better sound Trailers & Clips: Fast & Furious - Trailer


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like it's going to be a cool movie.


Smashing a Buick GN


----------



## El Caco (Sep 5, 2008)

But the Charger is back  as long as they don't smash it again


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate it when they smash awesome cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 5, 2008)

YEAH to part 1 casts!!!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 5, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> I hate it when they smash awesome cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CooleyJr (Sep 5, 2008)

Michelle Rodriguez is HOT!!!!!!!!
Oh yeah it looks like an awesome movie!!


----------



## Papa Shank (Sep 5, 2008)

Holy crapola, this looks awesome.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully they won't have any stupid things like a car with a 5 speed shifting 7 or 8 times in a straight line or that stupid "danger in the manifold" scene in the first one.

Wait it's a fast and the furious movie it has to cheesy 

Well hopefully there are less riced out FWD cars and giant wings

Wait...


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Sep 5, 2008)

shit man,thats a cool way to get gas, fuck standing at the pump \

and i will be seeing this


EDIT: i just realized why that first truck makes me all warm inside, doesn't that color remind you of a certain KXK


----------



## Project2501 (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm really hoping they make this one good and don't fuck it up like every one before this, the Fast and the Furious movies are my boy's favorite movies and I have watched them hundreds if not thousands of times, here's hoping for one that wont drive me insane.


----------



## Jachop (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 6, 2008)

I found the racing in "Tokyo Drift" entertaining but god damn are these movies lacking in any sort of substance what-so-ever. To each his own though...

And god damn the lead girl in that movie was hot as hell...


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 6, 2008)

Enjoy the movie guys! It is being released strait to video, right...right?


----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Enjoy the movie guys! It is being released strait to video, right...right?



I'm not familiar with those bodies of water, are they oceans or seas?


----------



## Josh Lawson (Sep 6, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I'm not familiar with those bodies of water, are they oceans or seas?


Maybe the Boring Strait.......


----------



## petereanima (Sep 8, 2008)

"tokyo drift" was a lame movie, 1+2 had shitloads of good action, and this one looks like it will have even more action. will watch it, and pretty sure like it.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 9, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> Enjoy the movie guys! It is being released strait to video, right...right?



Considering how much profit all the fast and furious movies have brought in being released at the cinema's, i somehow doubt that lol 

Looks fucking awsome. Vin is back!! Cannot wait for this one


----------



## GH0STrider (Sep 12, 2008)

Bringing back the original cast- something that should have been done 2 sequals ago... Not to mention it makes no fucking sense to bring back the original cast for the 4th installment of a film, especially when the third movie had nothing to do with the previous two...


----------



## Concerto412 (Oct 2, 2008)

flashes of Mad Max, right through til 01:11. 
still looks as if it could be much better than the franchise thus far... hopefully


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 10, 2008)

hmmm lots of action .. very little story plot.. 
must be entertaining


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 25, 2008)

Most of the cars they smash in these movies are 30k replicas/kit cars.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 25, 2008)

There is no such thing as a kit car Mopar  and no Mopar should ever be smashed.


----------



## Neil (Oct 25, 2008)

The story line in the first one was actually quite good, plus the racing was quality, 

the second one kinda sucked IMO, racing and cars was still amazing, but the plot lacked, and there was too much 'bro' and 'dude' and it just seemed to be profiting off the first.

I thought the 3rd was supposed to be good? I didnt get to see it at the cinema, and for some reason still havent?!?!

But this one looks good, looks like it will have a pretty good story line, so glad they got the original cast back together!

Michelle is a fittie!


----------



## m3ta1head (Oct 25, 2008)

RS200! I see RS200!


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2008)

Yay for original cast!


----------



## Breakdown (Nov 10, 2008)

I CANT WAIT.
Tokyo Drift wasn't that great but this movie looks killer.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 11, 2008)

I've always loved these movies, even though I dont like the way people mod cars in real life haha.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 30, 2008)

s7eve said:


> There is no such thing as a kit car Mopar  and no Mopar should ever be smashed.



I need to post more 


you know that there are places in south america, where you can go and get a "new" 1970 duster..... The big 3 sold alot of machine equipment to the south american countries (casts, dies, ect). Plus, it would be easier to spend $200k on having someone re-fab a car, then justify crashing a $1.2 million car. This movie wasn't made on a wire-thin budget...


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 30, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> Bringing back the original cast- something that should have been done 2 sequals ago... Not to mention it makes no fucking sense to bring back the original cast for the 4th installment of a film, especially when the third movie had nothing to do with the previous two...



Each movie had a different director, so I think that might have been a big part in the cast line ups. I think that 2+3 had the same black guy directing. So maybe this 4th movie has the original guy again. and to me it looks like a prequel to 4. 


and to be honest the story as been going downhill since the first one  there is no way a red neck 17 year old kid should have even been in Japan IMO trying to DRIFT a AWD evo around cars on a straightaway.


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not a prequel. There is a line in one of the trailors where vin is telling someone that paul walker used to date his sister obviously referring to the original where walker was banging her.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 2, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> It's not a prequel. There is a line in one of the trailors where vin is telling someone that paul walker used to date his sister obviously referring to the original where walker was banging her.



I ment prequel to 3 so it should go, in a time line movie time, like this, 1,2,4,3.

At the end of 3 Vin tells the redneck kid that that GTO belonged to an old friend of his, So I'm thinking it could havebeenPual Walkers charatcer. there is other stuff that they did like that also. I think Predetor is like that But anyways I wasnt saying that 4 is a preguel to the WHOLE series just to 4.


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 3, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I ment prequel to 3 so it should go, in a time line movie time, like this, 1,2,4,3.
> 
> At the end of 3 Vin tells the redneck kid that that GTO belonged to an old friend of his, So I'm thinking it could havebeenPual Walkers charatcer. there is other stuff that they did like that also. I think Predetor is like that But anyways I wasnt saying that 4 is a preguel to the WHOLE series just to 4.



No, he says he won it off han. the guy that dies in the car wreck. It's takes place after 3.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 3, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> No, he says he won it off han. the guy that dies in the car wreck. It's takes place after 3.



Did he say "Han" or "Anold friend" though? I havent watched it in a few months. I have it


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 4, 2008)

he says he won it off his friend han.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh. ok. lol. still could be a prequel to 3 hough if you think about it. Becuz 4 is in Cuba or something like that place.


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 8, 2008)

actually if you look at the cast- Han is in this movie. So either it's a flashback or this does take place before 3. Damn this is confusing. lol

Fast &#38; Furious (2009)


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> actually if you look at the cast- Han is in this movie. So either it's a flashback or this does take place before 3. Damn this is confusing. lol
> 
> Fast & Furious (2009)



 i knew it. I win. 

joking. But I hope the story is WAY better the 3


----------



## GH0STrider (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually didn't mind 3. It wasn't as corny as 2 at least.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 10, 2008)

GH0STrider said:


> I actually didn't mind 3. It wasn't as corny as 2 at least.



true. BUT i still think they could have goten a better leader man  that guy just annoyed me. and really the Evo Drifting thing?  Oh and that stupid screne where Han and him are "Drifting" though traffic


----------



## dfedgn27227 (Dec 18, 2008)

spam deleted


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

dfedgn27227 said:


> spam deleted



shouldn't someone Delete that account? and post like where there is NO memory of it??


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 1, 2009)

It's mega unpopular to like Vin Diesel, but somehow I find myself doing so. Hopefully he'll make enough money from this to fuel the next Riddick movie, critic's and their nonsense aside, I love those Riddick movies, all 3 of em. Oh and yeah, forgot to mention, this F&F actually looks like it's be the best yet.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 1, 2009)

s7eve said:


> There is no such thing as a kit car Mopar  and no Mopar should ever be smashed.



a little money, some fiberglass, a random chassis, and time brother.


----------



## petereanima (Apr 7, 2009)

seen it, as i had to beat time while we were waiting for our flight. i admit to like Vin Diesel as an actor, most of his movies are fun to watch, over-the-top action to shut your brain off.

it was better than part 3, which i think was an epic piece of shit.2 was cool, but WAY too much "YO BRO".


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 7, 2009)

gudammeeeet! now I'm all confused. If the sequence of the movies (with 4 actually being a prequal) goes 1-2-4-3...........thats just strange......I went to the link, looked at the cast, read some comments. Strange to put a prequal in the middle of the series......although I guess it's not much of a "series"... agh who knows.

Jordana Brewster is teh sex, btw. at least for me.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 7, 2009)

Rodriguez is hotter IMHO, she has less terrifying eyebrows haha. Brewster is pretty hot though I can't deny that.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 9, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> he says he won it off his friend han.



Am I the only person here who detects a Star Wars reference (Han won the MF from Lando in a game of cards pre ep 4)...??

</derail>


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 9, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I hate it when they smash awesome cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Redline was the worst for that... destroying TWO Porsche Carrera GTs, a Lamborghini Diablo, a F430, a 612 Scaglietti, a Z06, a McLaren SLR and a Quattroporte, and then Eddie Griffin writing off a Ferrari Enzo with some of the worst driving I've ever seen in a film promo event... 

How about next time they save the 20 million that was lost on the terrible flop of a film and just give me the cars, instead? It would lose them less money...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 10, 2009)

I haven't seen 2 or 3, and I'm not very fond of the first one but I loved this for some reason. Fun movie


----------



## Anton (Apr 10, 2009)

That's was a nice movie,saw it yesterday but the end is so predictable


----------



## liamh (Apr 10, 2009)

its not fast and the furious, its fast and furious..BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## Kevan (Apr 10, 2009)

I hate to break the bubble for you Michelle fans, but she plays for the other team.
Last I heard she was in a relationship with the insanely hot blonde from T3.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevan said:


> I hate to break the bubble for you Michelle fans, but she plays for the other team.
> Last I heard she was in a relationship with the insanely hot blonde from T3.



And the problem with that is...?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Apr 10, 2009)

Is it really worth my $9 to see it in the theater?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 10, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Is it really worth my $9 to see it in the theater?



Yes


----------



## Breakdown (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevan said:


> I hate to break the bubble for you Michelle fans, but she plays for the other team.
> Last I heard she was in a relationship with the insanely hot blonde from T3.


I heard she played for both teams


----------



## Labrie (Apr 11, 2009)

I just saw this tonight and thought it was pretty good. Kept me entertained the whole way through. It was a great sequel to the first movie, having nothing to do with 2 and 3.


----------



## ReSiDeNt JoKeR (Apr 11, 2009)

Saw this the other day, I thought it was sufficiently more grown up than the previous 3 to the point of making it the best by a country mile. They aren' the greatest dramatic actors in the world but there is palpable tension between them in scenes and it all works pretty well. Take into account this is an action movie with some of the finest car work I have seen thus far and you gotta say that a bit of drama here and there really is a bonus. I'd give Fast & Furious a very strong ***. It's pretty damn good to be fair. As for Rodriguez being lez... hmm... I'd say it was a shame, but it ain't like I am ever going to be in a position to try and get into her panties is it heh. But shit... what if I am ?. Oh well...


----------

